# Market Launch of the New Audi A6



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The new Audi A6 will be distributed to both Audi dealers and customers from April 23, 2004 onwards. Over 12,000 advance orders have already been received throughout Europe, even though the new luxury-class saloon with the four-ring badge has put in an appearance at only very few exhibitions to date and prospective customers have not been able to test-drive it so far.
This overwhelming popularity confirms the positive response that the new Audi A6 has enjoyed in countless tests conducted by both trade media and the daily press. The experts were unanimous in their acclaim of the dynamic design, overt sports appeal and impressive standard of comfort of the 4.92 m long and 1.86 m wide saloon car.
Three petrol-engined versions of the new Audi A6 are now available at Audi dealers for test-driving by customers – the 4.2 quattro developing 335 bhp, the 250-bhp 3.2 FSI and the 177-bhp 2.4 – as well as the 3.0 TDI quattro (225 bhp). Many partner outlets are holding special events on the weekend of April 23 – 25 to mark the launch of the A6.
The final quarter of 2004 will see the launch of a further engine version to the A6 model range, the 140-bhp 2.0 TDI with front-wheel drive and manual 6-speed gearbox. This ultramodern four-valve engine with pump-injector fuel injection – in common with all other current engine versions for the A6 – undercuts the limit values of the EU IV emission standard. This version can be ordered straight away. The price: € 32,500.


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Market Launch of the New Audi A6 ([email protected])*

When BMW has missed the marks of how people expect from a luxury car in E60 5-Series, Mercedes E-Class suffers from quality problems. Its about time A6 to become trendsetter in this class.


----------



## Der Kommissar (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: Market Launch of the New Audi A6 ([email protected])*

That car is absolutely stunning. Entirely better looking than the new E60 5-series IMO.


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

*Re: Market Launch of the New Audi A6 (A4Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4Jetta* »_When BMW has missed the marks of how people expect from a luxury car in E60 5-Series, Mercedes E-Class suffers from quality problems. Its about time A6 to become trendsetter in this class.

A6 was a trendsetter last time too.


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: Market Launch of the New Audi A6 (PsyberVW)*

Perhaps Tom is talking in terms of consumer perspective. The outgoing A6 was practically an also-ran next to the previous-gen 5-Series, at least in the US. This one is bound to expand Audi's sales and image just as the new A8 has (I'm starting to see those everywhere lately http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif). All that's left is the facelifted A4 and the MkII TT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lilredjettawagon (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Market Launch of the New Audi A6 (ASurroca)*

Any chance of the TDI version being sent on this side of the pond?


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Market Launch of the New Audi A6 (lilredjettawagon)*

Any pic of how the car looks with our crappy sized North American plates mounted across the Front Grill


----------

